# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج Sumatra PDF 2.3.0.7150 لقراءة ملفات ال BDF وقراءة الكتب الإليكترونية منافس Adobe

## mohamed73

_Download Sumatra PDF 2.2.0.7098  / Sumatra PDF 2013_    *تحميل برنامج سوماترا بى دى إف 2013 لقراءة الكتب الإليكترونية وملفات ال ( PDF ) ...*    _Sumatra PDF 2.2.0.7098_             
Sumatra PDF is a slim, free PDF, XPS, DjVu, CBZ and CBR reader for Windows. Sumatra has a minimalistic design. Simplicity has a higher priority than a lot of features. It’s small and starts up very fast. Options are a little thin on the ground but SumatraPDF provides a very comfortable environment for reading PDFs and you can print documents without much hassle. You can take this over Acrobat any day for looking at eBooks.
It’s designed for portable use: it’s just one file with no external dependencies so you can easily run it from external USB drive. This classifies it as a portable application. As is characteristic of many portable applications, Sumatra takes up little disk space. SumatraPDF works on Windows 7, Vista, XP and Windows 2000. Not supported: Windows 95, 98 and ME.            
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

